# Watch show from start?



## spurbs (Apr 8, 2007)

I put on American Horror Story at 10:01 and the HR34 prompted me to press rewind to start watching from the beginning. Is this a new genie feature?


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

from what i hear ya its a new feature. how it works and when... i dont know.


----------



## mkozak82 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just upgraded to the HR34, aka "Genie", and this was one of the advertised features. In the link if you click show press release it lists the features. As a new member the forum will not allow me to post URLs.

• Start Over
- Start programs at the beginning if you tune in late

engadget.com/2012/10/11/directv-genie-dvr-and-interface-launch-with-advice-for-indecisive

However I've not been prompted to restart from the beginning, like you said you were. This has been a Time Warner feature for a few years now and I was excited at the possibility of it. I'm curious if anyone else knows anymore details about it. I'm thinking this is only going to be available for select shows that are available On Demand when you tune in late to watch it live.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Seems a bit odd. "Rewind" doesn't actually exist in a non-linear playback device, only as a skewmorphic familiar concept for the user. This is why "Be kind, Rewind" disappeared from BlockBuster stores in the 90's along with VHS. It would seem that in today's world, "rewind" would only serve the purpose of being able to watch a show in reverse in order to find and recognize a particular location you were looking for.

So it seems odd that the device would ask you if you wanted to "rewind" (although apparently it does). It seems it would make more sense to ask if you wanted to start the program from the beginning, and if you click yes it just did that. Sort of ergonomically ham-handed.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure what TC is talking about but I have had several instances when another tuner on the 34 has buffered something that I've changed to that it gives me the prompt 

<< to start at the beginning.

Works great! 

(What the hell is 'skewmorphic'?)


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

This happens all the time with my HR23s and HR24. The recorded program NEVER starts from the beginning, and I ALWAYS have to rewind.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

"kram" said:


> This happens all the time with my HR23s and HR24. The recorded program NEVER starts from the beginning, and I ALWAYS have to rewind.


Are you sure you didn't resume playback on recorded program from on-screen menu?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

kram said:


> This happens all the time with my HR23s and HR24. The recorded program NEVER starts from the beginning, and I ALWAYS have to rewind.


I believe the OP is talking about live TV, not a recording.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How does this work, does it only work if you have a program buffered?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> How does this work, does it only work if you have a program buffered?


Yes but it is a little inconsistent. I seen this if you are using Double Play and coming out of a recording.


----------

